# "μπαίνω για ύπνο" ή "πηγαίνω για ύπνο";



## ilias (Sep 6, 2011)

Η εν λόγω απορία προέκυψε διαβάζοντας το πιο κάτω απόσπασμα από εδώ:



> Για μία ακόμα φορά, η μητέρα μας είχε δίκιο: δεν πρέπει _να μπαίνουμε για ύπνο_ με γεμάτο στομάχι. Μία νέα μελέτη αποκαλύπτει πως όταν μπαίνουμε για ύπνο το βράδυ αμέσως μετά το φαγητό, αυξάνεται ο κίνδυνος εγκεφαλικού επεισοδίου.
> 
> Τα καλά νέα είναι πως όταν _μπαίνουμε για ύπνο_ κάνα δυο ώρες αργότερα, ο κίνδυνος μειώνεται σχεδόν κατά τα δύο τρίτα, κατά την ερευνήτρια Χριστίνα-Μαρία Καστορίνη, διατροφολόγο στην Ιατρική Σχολή του Πανεπιστημίου Ιωαννίνων.



Μέχρι τη στιγμή που διάβασα το παραπάνω είχα την εντύπωση ότι "πηγαίνουμε για ύπνο" και δεν "μπαίνουμε για ύπνο". Το ερώτημα λοιπόν είναι αν όντως "μπαίνουμε για ύπνο". Κι αν τελικά κάνουμε κάτι τέτοιο, μήπως μετά από κάποιες ώρες "βγαίνουμε από τον ύπνο"; Δηλαδή για να το καταλάβω, εκτός από το να παίρνει διάφορες μορφές ο Μορφέας, μας ανοιγοκλείνει και καμμιά πόρτα;

Ρε τι μαθαίνει κανείς σε αυτή τη ζωή....


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2011)

Έλα, υπναρά, στον τόπο σου και κάσες μη γυρεύεις! :scared:

Στη θάλασσα δεν _μπαίνουμε_ με γεμάτο το στομάχι, για ύπνο _δεν πάμε_.

Αυτό το "μπαίνω για ύπνο" - εκτός από βιβλία και ταινίες επιστημονικής φαντασίας όπου οι πρωταγωνιστές μπαίνουν στoυς ειδικούς θαλάμους για την κρυογονική συνήθως νάρκη κατά τα διαστρικά ταξίδια - δυο πράγματα μου φέρνει στο μυαλό: 
κάποια ανατριχιαστικά γιαπωνέζικα ξενοδοχεία (morgue drawer-like capsules) και την προετοιμασία για τον αιώνιο ύπνο (π.χ. εδώ κι εδώ), μακριαπομάς.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 6, 2011)

Λέτε να χτύπησε και στα ΝΕΑ κανένα αυτόματο μεταφραστήρι;


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2011)

Αυτό σκέφτηκα κι εγώ για μια στιγμή, αφού όμως και οι αγγλόφωνοι _go_ to sleep λένε, από πού κι ως πού το "μπαίνω";
Εκτός αν μετέφραζε το "turn in".

Δεν ξέρω, κάτι πρέπει να τους τσίμπησε όμως, ή να τους δάγκωσε:






Αυτοί, μάλιστα, μπαινοβγαίνουνε στον ύπνο αιώνες τώρα.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 6, 2011)

Entering twilight zone.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 6, 2011)

Το αυτόματο μεταφραστήρι είναι πιθανό. "Fall into sleep" είναι μια ακόμη από τις εκφράσεις που χρησιμοποιούνται. Ο μεταφραστής του γκούγκλη το βγάζει "εμπίπτουν σε ύπνο".


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2011)

Καλή ιδέα. 
Το μεταφραστήρι του γκούγκλη δεν εμπίπτει στη δικαιοδοσία μας, όμως. ;)
Το παράξενο είναι ότι πρόκειται για μελέτη ελληνική, από το Πανεπιστήμιο Ιωαννίνων. Εκτός αν το άρθρο βασίστηκε στην ανακοίνωση του ευρωπαϊκού συνεδρίου όπου παρουσιάστηκε η μελέτη ή κάποιο ξένο άρθρο που αναφέρθηκε σ' αυτήν.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 6, 2011)

Μπαίνω για ντους, παιδιά, και μετά θα πάω για ύπνο... χαχαχαχα


----------



## ilias (Sep 7, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Εκτός από πνευματώδεις (δράκουλες, διαστρικά ταξίδια, κ.ά. ) ομολογώ ότι ήταν και καθησυχαστικές, υπό την έννοια ότι προς στιγμήν νόμιζα ότι είχα χάσει μέρος της εξέλιξης της γλώσσας μας.
Όμως, οι απαντήσεις οι δικές σας, όπως και πολλών φίλων και γνωστών, διαφόρων ηλικιών, επαγγελμάτων, επιπέδων εκπαίδευσης, κλπ, σχεδόν με έπεισαν ότι εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε είτε με κάποιου είδους κακή μετάφραση είτε με την γέννηση ενός νεολογισμού. Τόσο πολύ μεγάλωσε η περιέργειά μου που έψαξα στον ιστότοπο της Ιατρικής Σχολής του Πανεπιστημίου Ιωαννίνων να βρω τρόπο επικοινωνίας με την ίδια την ερευνήτρια, εις μάτην όμως.
Ας είναι. Εμείς το καταγράψαμε εδώ στην _λεξιλογία_. Οι ιστορικοί του μέλλοντος θα αναλάβουν τα υπόλοιπα.. (λέτε;mg:)


----------



## pshleas (Sep 8, 2011)

Εγώ πάντως όταν "την πέφτω για ύπνο", I generally "fall into sleep" or "fall asleep" easily...


----------



## daeman (Sep 8, 2011)

Από την άλλη, "πέφτω για ύπνο" (go to sleep) ή "την πέφτω" (αμτβ.) (bunk), όμως "την πέφτω" (μτβ.) για άλλα, όχι για ύπνο. ;)


----------

